# G3 1656 CCJ



## optaylor823 (Jan 31, 2014)

As many of you know I had a 1666 Snyder with a 175 evinrude converted to a jet. It was a good boat, but I had to sale it last year. I am looking at getting another boat but I don't believe this time I can buy a Snyder. I am looking at a G3 1656 CCJ. I was wondering if any one had one and what they thought of it. I would really like a 90/65 on the boat but I realize it is only rated for a 60/40 so that would be the motor I would put on it. Is the 60/40 a big enough motor. Do you have the pods on your boat or any videos of it running.


----------



## reedjj (Jan 31, 2014)

Good luck finding a video of any G3 jet running or a walkaround. Or for that matter any info on speeds. Riverbottom on here is the only one that has posted numbers on the 1656 CCJ. I would love to see or hear about the 1860 with the 115/80.


----------



## J Hartman (Jan 31, 2014)

Hey I'm not sure if your remember me but I came and looked at your Snyder. You were more than helpful in showing me your jet rig, and I'm willing to return the favor. The thread about the alweld 1652j is mine. And I found it is the best priced jet rig available in our area, pm me for any thing you need. I got the boat from Lawrence burg marine.and the motor from c and o. However I recommend riverside marine near old hickory lake if you want an evinrude. Also the boat is rated for a 90, and is much cheaper than the g3.


----------



## AllOutdoors (Jan 31, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=340389#p340389 said:


> optaylor823 » Today, 19:50[/url]"]As many of you know I had a 1666 Snyder with a 175 evinrude converted to a jet. It was a good boat, but I had to sale it last year. I am looking at getting another boat but I don't believe this time I can buy a Snyder. I am looking at a G3 1656 CCJ. I was wondering if any one had one and what they thought of it. I would really like a 90/65 on the boat but I realize it is only rated for a 60/40 so that would be the motor I would put on it. Is the 60/40 a big enough motor. Do you have the pods on your boat or any videos of it running.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hGfNasg9XDw


----------



## lowe1648 (Feb 1, 2014)

Yamaha has performance data on the same setup you are looking into. Keep in mind the weight listed in their test.
https://www.yamahaoutboards.com/sites/default/files/bulletins/bulletin_4stroke_midthrustjetport_jet-drive_g3b_1656ccj_f60tjr_2010-05-18_alm.pdf


----------



## fishbum (Feb 1, 2014)

Always more hp! The 60/40 yamaha four stroke is a dog (IMO )
Traded for a tracker a couple years ago and that thing was terrible !
I have had many outboard jet rigs and found I almost never could stand staying in the rated hp 
any fun! Have never owned the 90 or 115 four stroke but understand they are better but heavy 
For a 16' boat I would stay with a 2 stroke. I sold a 1656 in knoxvill a couple years ago with a 115/80 evinrude and it would run! A 90/65 or 115/80 2 stroke would work!
Btw. I have a 2008 Duracraft 1860 for sale
Open boat center console. Just Hull and galv trailer $4000
Also have a 2001 115 Johnson. Prop motor ( can get you a jet) I'm a dealer!
Also trading for a 1997 mercury 90/65
In a couple days. Anyway. Go with the biggest motor you can.


----------

